# burying galvanized steel pipe



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

does any extra thing have to be done when burying galvanized steel pipe, kind of like a buried copper pipe needs to be brazed rather than just soldered ?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Some places require it to be wrapped. You also need to do something with the threads as you take the galvanizing off when you thread it. You're not using galvanized for gas underground are you?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

no, water supply entering the house. there is a really funny looking led nipple coming from under the foundation, to which i am attaching. i just unscrewed the old pipe, which was really rusty and mounted the new one using the super strong thread sealant. i had to do it as i needed to rearrange the pipe position as i am dropping the floor. the old pipe was making a horizontal turn above from where my new floor will be and i needed to drop it.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Marlin said:


> You also need to do something with the threads as you take the galvanizing off when you thread it.


i do not know what you mean by this. i just applied dope and twisted it on.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Galvanized pipe is regular steal pipe with galvanizing applied to it's exterior/interior. When you cut threads in it (if you cut the threads) you remove the galvanizing from that area. So you wind up with the threads being plain steal which will rust. 
Why are you using galvanized for water? Why not use pex, pvc, or better yet copper.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

dude, i bought two precut pieces, which fit fine. i hope i don't have to "galvanize" threads on nipples ...


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Marlin said:


> Why are you using galvanized for water? Why not use pex, pvc, or better yet copper.


copper must be brazed underground, PEX is not legal in my municipality, and CPVC i just do not trust. besides, SOME galvanized had to be used as the lead nipple is threaded. it wasn't hard twisting on.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

here galvanized steel must be kept 6" minimum above the ground. No exceptions.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep, here are the Code differences popping up again. Let me add one. In Ohio, copper underground could only be connected with Mechanical fittings (flared). We were not allowed to solder or braze them. As far as threaded steel pipe, you take away half of the pipe wall thickness when you cut threads.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

yes I agree on the threads issue. IF you ever take up or 'view' leaky underground galvanized piping of that vintage,,,the threads is where it is ALWAYS leaking!!

You said,where it joins the 'lead' nipple. IIF I were doing any water connections I would be SURE that there is NO lead water service components. Ever hear of lead poisoning?? DO you know for SURE your water isnt corrosive to lead,subject to lead leeching into your water?? Enough reasons to rip out ANY lead and replace with flared or brazed copper. ALL the way back to the main if necessary!!Besides lead is so OLD it generally fails about NOW anyway!!

Google lead poisoning and READ about all the kings and queens poisoned by their lead drinking goblets!! Lots of them went MAD back in old days,,,they were simply lead poisoned!!

AND while we are discussing that,,,get a report from your water system operator the lead and copper report,,how corrosive to 'copper' is your water?? Does copper readily leach ino your water?? OR have 'YOUR' water tested to be REAL sure!!


----------

